# Anyone out there taking prucalopride?



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi all, as I newbie poster I'm having difficulty finding a thread about prucalopride ,well not a thread more a recent thread. Is anyone taking this medication and if so can you give me some indication of what to expect please
I'm due to start taking it in November but can't deny I feel very apprehensive about it, I'm at the end of my tether and my doctor won't refer me back to a specialist until I at least try it. 
Does it work straight away I.e soon after taking the tablet or does it take days or even weeks to kick in?
Any help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks in advance


----------



## TKRetired (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi. My wife has been taking it, under the brand name "Resolor" for several months now. I wish I could tell you it works wonders, but I can't. For her, it is just a part of a daily regimen which includes Metamucil after each meal, Resolor in the morning, and various pain meds through otu the day. She thinks of it almost as a daily vitamin. We sort of assume it works, and can't really pinpoint a specific day where she got relief, because she has no real relief. The result is that she has a BM every other day or so, yet is forced to drink 1/2 bottle of Caster Oil if she goes more than two days without a BM. As the bloating and gas build up, the resultant pain gets progressively worse, so we know to get the C.O. out.

She recently started taking Bentyl, which I found through a Google search to help with the cramping and stomach spasms, and than seemed to help some. We are currently awaiting a mail order of Linzess, which I have read a number of good reports on, so we're hoping to switch from the Resolor to the Linzess if it does. Good Luck.


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi and thanks for your reply
Sounds to me like this isn't working for your wife then, I was under the impression that you shouldn't have to take anything else along side the prucalopride but maybe I'm wrong. I don't want to end up still taking everything I take as well as the prucalopride I just can't see the point.
I really hope this works for me but just wish I could find more people who have actually tried it. There's plenty of medical sites out there but personal stories would be so much better to get a truer picture.
I really hope your wife finds something to help her and to take the pain away
What a life we live


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

here's a thread on the agmd GI motility disorders support board about resolor. it has a lot of useful info in it:

http://www.inspire.com/groups/agmd-gi-motility/discussion/advice-needed-about-resolor-prucalopride/

and there are others on that board--just do a search for resolor or prucalopride.

of course, we are all so different in how out bodies react to meds. the only way you are going to know for sure how it affects you is just to try it yourself. and often side effects diminish or go away after you are on the med for a while. there have been success stories. good luck.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

from what i've read, some people do have better success from resolor by taking it with miralax (movicol) or a stool softner etc. resolor helps push stool through the colon--it helps peristalis--but if you have hard stools as well an osmotic like miralax with help soften them up--which resolor doesn't do. often these meds just do one thing--and they do it well--but if you have other problems--like hard stool--you might need another med to deal with that. that's why i take dulcolax along with milk of mag. i get better results with taking the two together than from taking either one alone.

and oh yes i agree that it would be great just to have to take one med that does it all...but sometimes taking a combination of things helps better. i'd rather take a combo and have success--or at least some success--than take just one thing and not have any success at all. it's just what we have to do sometimes.


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

I guess I'm just waiting for my miracle lol  something tells me it's not out there tho....ah well onwards and upwards as they say and thanks for the link


----------



## Marv72 (Sep 29, 2013)

Annie7 thank you so much for the link I'm only on page 2 of the thread but it's an extremely interesting read


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh--you're most welcome. yes , I thought it was interesting too.


----------

